# MERRY, MERRY CHRISTMAS!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hope everyone has a fantastic Christmas, despite all the craziness going on.

And, may Santa bring you lots of guns


----------



## rickclark28 (Apr 14, 2019)

A very Merry Christmas to you and yours as well.
*All forum members have a safe and healthy holiday season for sure.
*Keep your powder dry!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Merry Christmas and a very happy New Year.

Let's hope that 2021 goes much better than 2020.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Merry Christmas Guys. 








Had my left knee scoped the other day so just taking it easy. My beloved is taking good care of me.
Happier next year too!!

GW


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Wishing every one a Merry Christmas from me and the horses.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Both in Die Hard I and II a Beretta 92FS was representing. He really gave the 92 a workout in both of those flicks.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Merry Christmas Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Get better soon!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Goldwing said:


> Merry Christmas Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear that. Get better soon!


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

"...and a cartridge in a bare tree!"










Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, a Joyous New Year, and a fantastic Holiday of any other kind to all!

.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

We are knee-deep in Christmas cookies, thanks to a whole bunch of friends.
They began arriving just after I finished making a really yummy noodle kügel (pudding), to be used to try to get Jean a little fatter-at her doctor's orders. (Noodle kügel: egg noodles, sugar, cinnamon, raisins, apples, almonds, cottage cheese, eggs, and butter. Recipe on request.)
So, oh boy, is she going to be fat!

*GW:* Like you, Jean also needs a new knee, but she has too little body fat to be able to safely absorb a general anesthetic. Thus the campaign to fatten her up.

*Tony:* Are southern horses supposed to look that cold? Is the south itself supposed to look that cold? You seem to have received more snow than we got, in this last spate of foul weather. Maybe you need to move up here.

I wish that we could share all of our goodies with all of you.
Instead, all Jean and I can do is wish you all a safe, healthy, and prosperous winter season and New Year. And don't forget to wash your masks.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve this morning we have a low of 18 degrees with wind chill of 0 all roads are covered in Ice and snow and still snowing. This is living in the mountains of the sunny south.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Goldwing said:


> Merry Christmas Guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna feel better, get rid of that walker, stop babying the darn thing. 
. Hurts like hell the couple days after. Lol
The hard part is over.

I'm going in for the shoulder again Jan 12th 4 times this shoulder, I'll get it right this time.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

pic said:


> I'm going in for the shoulder again Jan 12th 4 times this shoulder, I'll get it right this time.


Unless it's the left shoulder.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Merry Mistletoe Y'all!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Goldwing said:


> Merry Christmas Guys.
> 
> Had my left knee scoped the other day so just taking it easy. My beloved is taking good care of me.
> Happier next year too!!
> ...


https://media.dumpert.nl/foto/d7cb9b4a_15072011125.jpg


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *GW:* Like you, Jean also needs a new knee, but she has too little body fat to be able to safely absorb a general anesthetic. Thus the campaign to fatten her up.


Best wishes for Jean having a successful procedure and a quick recovery!
They just trimmed up a complex tear on my meniscus. The Doc calls it a partial meniscectomy. I was walking an hour after I was released. (very gingerly)
We did briefly discuss a replacement but there will be time for that later.

GW


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *GW:* Like you, Jean also needs a new knee, but she has too little body fat to be able to safely absorb a general anesthetic. Thus the campaign to fatten her up.


Best wishes for Jean having a successful procedure and a quick recovery!
They just trimmed up a complex tear on my meniscus. The Doc calls it a partial meniscectomy. I was walking an hour after I was released. (very gingerly)
We did briefly discuss a replacement but there will be time for that later.

GW


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

BackyardCowboy said:


> Unless it's the left shoulder.


Dominant right again, two of the procedures are retears, 
Hips , knees, they want you up and around. 
Shoulders have a long healing process, life gets in the way , making a retear more susceptible


----------

